# Chicken in the crockpot, its whats for dinner!



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Had a great soup tonight with fresh chicken, cabbage, and onion! 'Twas so good! What crockpot chicken dishes does everyone else make?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks grand!

We went with pork roast ... (one of the last! )


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> Looks grand! We went with pork roast ... (one of the last! )


and left over pork roast can make some good tacos!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> and left over pork roast can make some good tacos!


That it can... if we have some left over.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I did pork chops and beans in the crockpot a few weeks ago. Mine doesn't come out till it gets colder outside. Then it lives on the counter.


----------

